# Duck Recipes???



## txbbqman (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok SMF I need your help.

This next cook off I am cooking in, Duck Jam... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=74825 

Is having a competition on smoked Duck and they are giving us 2 ducks..FREE

I have never smoke a duck before and therefore am seeking the collective wisdom of the SMF family for advice


----------



## fired up (Mar 23, 2009)

Are there different categories? What are the rules?


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 23, 2009)

Catagories are Brisket, Chicken, Pork Spare Ribs and exotic ( Duck )

Only rules I know of on the duck is it must be cooked on a grill or smoker


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 24, 2009)

No Luck on the Duck yet, anybody got any good recipes?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 24, 2009)

here are some ideas from the recipe files of www.baitshopboyz.com.

i have NOT tried them but they sure look good:

-------------------------------------


Smoked Florida Duck


2 whole ducks, cleaned (Florida mottled ducks or wood ducks may also be used)

seasoning salt

beer, enough to cover ducks

1/2 teaspoon rosemary

1/2 teaspoon thyme

savory, to taste

2 tablespoons butter
Herb sauce:


In a saucepan, bring rosemary, thyme and savory to a quick boil in butter. Set aside.
Sprinkle ducks liberally with seasoning salt, including inside cavities. Place in large pan.


Pour beer over ducks and allow to marinate for approximately two hours. After marinating, pat ducks dry and baste heavily with herb sauce. Place ducks on top rack of smoker. Put remaining marinade and herb sauce in water pan. Smoke for approximately five hours or until ducks are tender.

--------------------------------

Cold-Smoked Game Birds

The techniques described below can also be used for small game such as rabbits. Birds smoked in this manner have a firm, dry texture and are often served as an appetizer.

Brine:

·        2 quarts spring water
·        3/4 cup pickling salt
·        1/2 cup brown sugar
·        1/4 cup maple syrup
·        3 Tbsp. white wine vinegar
·        1 Tbsp. pickling spice

In medium ceramic, glass or plastic mixing bowl, combine all brine ingredients, stirring until salt is dissolved. Add birds. Place a small ceramic plate on top of birds to submerge them completely. Brine birds in refrigerator at least 8 hours or overnight, turning once.

Remove birds from brine; pat dry. Air dry for 1/2 hour. Smoke according to manufacturer’s instructions; upland game birds (use apple or alder) for 2-3 hours, ducks (use cherry or hickory) for 3-4 hours. 

Heat oven to 350 degrees. If birds have skin on, roast uncovered until desired doneness, about 1 hour. If birds have been skinned, cover them with cheesecloth that has been saturated with butter, or with slices of bacon. Serve birds hot or cold.



---------------------------------

Smoked Stuffed Goose
1 cup vinegar
1/2 cup salt
1 gallon water
Mix the above and soak wild goose for 24 hours. Drain and dry. Rub inside and out with lemon juice. Put into smoker for three hours.

If you do not have a smoker, brush with Liquid Smoke a few times during last hour of baking.

Stuffing:

1/4 cup butter
1/2 cup sausage
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped celery
1 cup chopped tart apple
3 cups soft, day-old bread crumbs
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 cloves garlic, sliced
1 egg, beaten
Sauce:

1/4 cup melted butter
1 teaspoon grated orange rind
1/4 cup red wine
Melt butter in heavy skillet, add sausage, onion and celery and cook until tender. Stir in remaining ingredients. Spoon lightly into cavity and close with skewers and string.
Place in roasting pan, uncovered, breast-side up, with a foil tent over bird. Cook in preheated 325 degree oven 20 to 25 minutes per pound or until tender, basting frequently with sauce. Remove foil tent during last hour of cooking. For a nice brown glaze, brush with La Choy brown gravy sauce and bake 15 minutes longer.
Variations:

Remove bird from pan, skim off fat, make gravy from drippings, add more water if necessary. 

Pile sauerkraut around goose before placing in oven. This makes kraut that is rich with goose drippings and very acceptable to those who like rich sauerkraut dishes.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 24, 2009)

here are a couple more, also from www.baitshopboyz.com:

---------------

Korean Duck Kabobs 

• 1 cup vegetable oil 
• 1 small onion, cut into chunks 
• 2/3 cup sugar 
• 1/4 cup plus 2 Tbsp. soy sauce 
• 1 Tbsp. all-purpose flour 
• 1 clove garlic 
• 2 Tbsp. sesame seed, toasted 
• 3/4 to 1 lb. boneless skinless wild duck breast or substitute, cut into 36 
pieces (about 1-inch) 
• 12 wooden skewers 
• 1 can (8 oz.) pineapple chunks in juice, drained 
• 6 green onions, cut into 1 1/2-inch lengths (24 lengths) 

In food processor or blender, combine oil, onion, sugar, soy sauce, flour 
and garlic. Process until smooth. Pour marinade into medium mixing 
bowl. Stir in sesame seed. Reserve 1/2 cup marinade and cover with 
plastic wrap, then chill. Add duck pieces to remaining marinade. Stir to 
coat. Cover with plastic wrap. Refrigerate 8 hours or overnight. 

Fire up the grill and prepare for barbecuing. Spray cooking grate with 
nonstick vegetable cooking spray, such as Pam. Soak skewers in water for 
30 minutes. Drain and discard marinade from duck pieces. On each 
skewer, alternate 3 duck pieces with 1 or 2 pineapple chunks and 2 green 
onion lengths. Arrange kabobs on grate and grill for 4-6 minutes or until 
meat is desired doneness, turning kabobs over once and brushing with 
reserved marinade several times.

----------------------------------------
Barbecued Duck
2 ducks
1/2 pound butter
1/2 cup sugar
1-1/2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon salt
1 clove garlic
1 small onion
1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce
pepper to taste
In a small pan mix above ingredients and simmer covered for five minutes. Makes sauce for four split duck halves.
Split whole ducks in half. Flatten ducks with a cleaver. Place on rack in flat baking pan. Bake at 375 degrees for one hour. Baste every ten minutes with prepared sauce. Turn and cook other side for one hour. Continue basting.

------------------

Grilled Duck

·  2 boneless, skinless whole wild duck breasts, split in half
·  1 medium red cooking apple, cored and cut into 1/4-inch slices
·  1 medium onion, sliced
·  1 8-oz. can sliced water chestnuts, rinsed and drained
·  1/2 tsp. seasoned salt
·  1/4 tsp freshly-ground pepper

Prepare grill for barbecuing. Place one breast half in center of 12x12-inch square of heavy-duty aluminum foil. Repeat with remaining breast halves. Arrange apple, onion and water chestnuts evenly over breast halves. Sprinkle evenly with salt and pepper.

Fold opposite sides of foil together in locked folds. Fold and crimp ends. Place packets on cooking grate. Grill for 30-45 minutes, or until meat is tender and juices run clear.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 24, 2009)

please note edits above - total of six recipes.....good luck.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank You TasunkaWitko 

I think I will try the Smoked Florida Duck looks pretty good.

I mean really can't go wrong with beer, right!!??!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 24, 2009)

tex - 

that looks like a good one to me ~ i had a little trouble posting them (format problems, but have all six posted now. the korean duck kabobs might make a good second entry for a little variety. i ahve tried a version of the cold-smoked game birds and WOW it was good.

if you try any of these, let me know how they go - also, let me know if you make any improvements or variations! good luck!


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 24, 2009)

No problem I will let you know, the Cook Off is April 25th so after that I will post results


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

*Duck with Grand Marnier* 
       Filet the breasts off a nice fat duck including the plucked skin. Cross hatch just the skin with a sharp knife. Soak in salted water over night. Pat dry and salt and pepper. Cook 1 piece of bacon in a small pan to render the fat over medium low heat.
Remove bacon. (eat bacon as snack 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
) Add duck skin side down. Cook until browned..rendering the duck fat. Turn the duck and continue cooking. In a small bowl have 1 shot Grand Marnier, 1/4 cup orange juice, 1 Tbsp finely sliced Ginger sticks, pinch of cloves, allspice, cinnamon, clove of crushed garlic. As duck nears doneness put all the above over the duck. Watch for flames. Simmer a minute and remove duck to plate. Reduce sauce. As it starts to brown add some butter (about a Tbsp) and red pepper flakes(taste). Simmer until thickened. Then pour over duck.

You can double, triple recipe, etc..as to # of duck breasts.. Enjoy. Its a A1 recipe for a nice fat puddle duck.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

I did this one, instead of cooking the duck in the rendered bacon fat, I Smoked the duck first....it was awesome!
Here is a link with a TON of (wild) duck recipes, http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/f...play.php?f=101


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Coffee looks like an awesome recipe, since I get 2 ducks I may try your on one and one of the others posted on the other one.

I will look at your link this weekend while I am at home.

Thanks and I will be sure and post results after the cook off


----------



## burnz (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I've never cooked a farm raised ducks, but we've eaten a lot of ducks that fell from the sky.  And here's the best we've found to cook them, even people who don't eat wild game will like these.

This step might not need to be taken if for farm ducks, but wild ducks have a gamey taste to them, So to cut that down I soak them over night in buttermilk and some spices, anything you like, I normally go with salt, pepper, paprika, chili powder, liquid smoke, and a little cayanne pepper for some kick.

Then cube the breast (this is all we use out of our ducks, not much meat on the rest of them)  take a piece of bacon put a dab of cream cheese, a chunk of duck, and the third and 4th thing we use different things, My favorite is a bannana pepper.  But we've used green pepper, onion, jalapenos peppers, or a combo of a few.  roll that all into the bacon and stick it through a cabob stick or a toothpick, cabobs are easier to flip.  

The biggest key to cooking duck is cook it to medium rare, anything past that will get chewy and gamey flaver

I haven't had them on the smoker only the grill.  But I'm definately going to try them on the smoker come fall. 

Here's a few pics of the results, there's a few on there without bacon too, also really good.  Right next to a few veni steaks.  Not the best pics, we were cooking with our headlamps on up at the cabin.


----------

